# Costa Blanca Dog Rescue - Dog needing home - *URGENT*



## xicoalc

Last night I was down a country lane near Alicante Airport. Now before you get any bad ideas I was jsut having 30 minutes chill out - I find watching the planes come in and out so close (within 100 metres) quite amazing!

Anyway, whilst I was there I found a dog - a beautiful brown dog, I think a x breed but had a bit of boxer type appearance (although hard to tell, it was very dark). I see strays in the campo every day btu most of these are what i call "campo dogs", dogs who have an owner who lets them out (not that i agree at all), dogs that are born in teh wild and jsut live like that (awful also), or dogs that run around in packs so at least have a pack and a fmaily.

This dog was different, by the condition of him he was domestic. He has no collar and was thin. In my opinion i think he was a victim of being driven to the country and set free by an owner who didnt want him more.

He was hungry because he didnt know how to fend for himself, he approached with caution (clearly scared) but curious. I had a dounut (all i had) so i threw it form the car and he couldnt believe his luck. He ate it and his little tail was wagging so much… he was hanging round the car hoping to get more or a bit of fuss but my Spanish OH wouldnt let me go out of the car incase I got bit (Spanish mentality). So, I gave him my last donut and after eating two sadly had to leave but he followed the car until he couldnt run more and then just watched as we went away - maybe a menory of his owner dumping him.

It has troubled me all night and I have tried to contact some charity rescue places but nobody answers the phone. I dont want to call the police or council as he will end up in a kill shelter but I feel I want to do something.

The dog was close to the airport so could end up being seen my the Guardia patrolls and removed for safety. Maybe he (or she) has already moved on but there was something about this dog that made me melt. i have already had rows with the OH about leavingit and doing nothing.

Anyway, I thought that tonight i may go back about the same time. Take a lead and lots of food and wait. Problem is I cant take on another dog - I have 3 big ones and at the moment it would upskittle the balance if I bring in more. 

Does ANYONE know of any other rescue places (who dont kill) - preferably English, near Alicante? Or does anyone want a dog? Maybe its chipped and jsut escaped and maybe a vet will find the owner but.. well.. we all know the reality here.

I dont know if i can get it to come tome again, maybe its gone, but either way, unless I have somewhere I know he can go then i cant go and get him. He was a lovely dog, and as I have said my heart bleeds that he was out, alone and so scared. 

There are countless homeless dogs in spain sadly but this one got my heart and last night i was helpless to assist… maybe one of you is looking for a dog or has a place in your home and fancies meeting up tonight and going to wait, and see what happens?

Any ideas ppl?


----------



## XTreme

Welcome to my world Steve!

You've got two choices:
1. Put it out of your mind (if possible) and move on!
2. Go back, bring him home, and keep him.

There are no other options.

What would I do? 

Let's just say there's a reason we have 5 dogs (it was 6), 2 horses, a donkey, a tortoise, a hare, a guinea pig, and a duck!


----------



## xicoalc

It is tearing me apart Xtreme! My OH has said a very firm NO. Which has caused a complete row and not a word spoken since last night apart from a few "but…" which is promptly interrupted. My OH tollerates the dogs and likes them but is very warey of others and when I say it will unsettle the balance, i dont just mean with my dogs - i mean with my partner too!

What (excuse the french) absolutely pi***s me off here is that people just do this.. let dogs go.. and im convinced this is what happened. I know it happens everywhere, and I know there are many strays but this one was just incredible, so friendly. I think what makes it worse it I know what the local dog pounds are like… i think a life in the run is better for the dog than ending up there!

I am definately going back tonight, if nothing else with a bowl of food, some fresh water and some biscuits… problem is… you knwo what I will end up with dont you….. a divorce jaja


----------



## Solwriter

XTreme said:


> What would I do?
> 
> Let's just say there's a reason we have 5 dogs (it was 6), 2 horses, a donkey, a tortoise, a hare, a guinea pig, and a duck!


The same reason we have nine dogs and feed and watch over at least 4 more village strays.


----------



## Guest

I'm the same. I have 2 rescued dogs that I love to bits and I feed God knows how many others. It's about time that the Junta of Andalucia ratified the animal protection laws that the EEC recommended. Small hopes though.


----------



## Seb*

Try Asoka El Grande: AsoKa el grande - Asociacin AsoKa el Grande - Alicante - they are fantastic and nearby. They are mainly Spanish, but have some volunteers who can speak English when needed. If you don't get an answer via phone, try email.


----------



## XTreme

steve_in_spain said:


> It is tearing me apart Xtreme! My OH has said a very firm NO.


How can I put this? 

Basically tell the OH to STFU!

Go get the dog.......and if the OH don't like it.....tough ****e!

Do it!


----------



## xicoalc

Seb* said:


> Try Asoka El Grande: AsoKa el grande - Asociacin AsoKa el Grande - Alicante - they are fantastic and nearby. They are mainly Spanish, but have some volunteers who can speak English when needed. If you don't get an answer via phone, try email.


Thanks Seb, I will take a look. 

I have also just had a call from SAT Animal Rescue who were fantastic. They have no spaces but are going to see what they can do by the end of the week.

So my plan now is to go back tonight at the same time armed with a big portion of the Mince, Rice & Carrott Mix that i cooked yesterday for my pups to win his confidence, I will take some fresh water also and spend a little time seeing if I can find him/her. I am going to see what he lets me do and how he reacts etc and then i think poochy is coming home for a day or two until theres a place in a kennels to find him a forever home!


----------



## mrypg9

We were out walking with Azor today in the campo when we came across a Spanish guy with an emaciated podenco which he had secured with a belt - his I think. He said he had found the dog a few minutes before we came across them. 

The dog was in a dreadful state...sores and cuts all over, extremely skinny..every bone visible. 

If the Spanish guy hadn't taken the dog, we would have to have done so and cared for it until it was well and ADANA could rehome it. Fortunately Azor, although territorial, recognised the dog's extreme weakness and was very friendly to it.

I've been thinking about it since we got home...

Steve, I *know* you'll have that dog...


----------



## Pesky Wesky

steve_in_spain said:


> Thanks Seb, I will take a look.
> 
> I have also just had a call from SAT Animal Rescue who were fantastic. They have no spaces but are going to see what they can do by the end of the week.
> 
> So my plan now is to go back tonight at the same time armed with a big portion of the Mince, Rice & Carrott Mix that i cooked yesterday for my pups to win his confidence, I will take some fresh water also and spend a little time seeing if I can find him/her. I am going to see what he lets me do and how he reacts etc and then i think poochy is coming home for a day or two until theres a place in a kennels to find him a forever home!


Steve,
I don't agree with other views expressed here. Your partner has already accepted 3 big dogs into his life. He's not a meanie. Another dog means, well what am I going to tell you that you don't know already? 1 more dog to take to the vet, to walk, to feed... Going back to find him is a great act of kindness. If you can find a shelter as well, even better, but your partner deserves to have his views taken into consideration IMHO


----------



## Trubrit

*Yes Please*



Pesky Wesky said:


> Steve,
> I don't agree with other views expressed here. Your partner has already accepted 3 big dogs into his life. He's not a meanie. Another dog means, well what am I going to tell you that you don't know already? 1 more dog to take to the vet, to walk, to feed... Going back to find him is a great act of kindness. If you can find a shelter as well, even better, but your partner deserves to have his views taken into consideration IMHO


Hi Steve, we have lots of room here so if you can't find a home just let me know.


----------



## xicoalc

Trubrit said:


> Hi Steve, we have lots of room here so if you can't find a home just let me know.


Thats very kind of you. If I can get her i am sure she would love to be with you - problem is your profile says near madrid! Bit of a drive to Alicante for you no?


----------



## Trubrit

steve_in_spain said:


> Thats very kind of you. If I can get her i am sure she would love to be with you - problem is your profile says near madrid! Bit of a drive to Alicante for you no?



It is a drive that I would be happy to make. We are a family of animal lovers and my daughter was really saddened by the thought of that poor dog out there all alone. Please let me know if you find her.


----------



## xicoalc

Trubrit said:


> It is a drive that I would be happy to make. We are a family of animal lovers and my daughter was really saddened by the thought of that poor dog out there all alone. Please let me know if you find her.


Well its amazing to find someone so kind! Thank you.

I have dogs best treaties, meat, dry food, water, clean dishes, a slip lead and a blanket to keep me (or the dog if i find her) warm. I will go tongiht at the same time, about 9 30 ish and wait and see what happens. I looked during the day but nothing, i only fear she has been taken by the pound!

Someon said maybe she has an owner - maybe she does but frankly an owner that leaves their dog roaming without so much as a collar doesnt desrve a dog!

I dont want to introduce her to my pack because it would upsettle them and it woudl only be for a short term which woudl be traumatic for everyone - i woudl love to take her myself but working full time, having 3 BIG dogs, etc woudl be unfair to them and almost impossible… As I said I found a place that will have her when they get space, but this coudl be friday or next week… if it was within 24 hours I would bring her home and ut her in the garage but obviously for longer than that its not nice for her… so I only have to hope that regular feeding trips means she is still there when there is a "forever home" ready!

Obviously if you were coming and "on yrou way" so to speak and I coudl find her I would take her to be sure shes safe and sound… I will let you knwo tonight what i find when I go… wish me luck! 

And why do all the spanish people I have spoken to think i am a moron to try and help -every one said things like "its only a dog - leave it be" - grrrr


----------



## fergie

Good luck Steve, you have such a kind heart.


----------



## XTreme

You're a good man Steve.....same goes for you Trubrit! You both got my respect!


----------



## Pesky Wesky

steve_in_spain said:


> Well its amazing to find someone so kind! Thank you.
> 
> I have dogs best treaties, meat, dry food, water, clean dishes, a slip lead and a blanket to keep me (or the dog if i find her) warm. I will go tongiht at the same time, about 9 30 ish and wait and see what happens. I looked during the day but nothing, i only fear she has been taken by the pound!
> 
> Someon said maybe she has an owner - maybe she does but frankly an owner that leaves their dog roaming without so much as a collar doesnt desrve a dog!
> 
> I dont want to introduce her to my pack because it would upsettle them and it woudl only be for a short term which woudl be traumatic for everyone - i woudl love to take her myself but working full time, having 3 BIG dogs, etc woudl be unfair to them and almost impossible… As I said I found a place that will have her when they get space, but this coudl be friday or next week… if it was within 24 hours I would bring her home and ut her in the garage but obviously for longer than that its not nice for her… so I only have to hope that regular feeding trips means she is still there when there is a "forever home" ready!
> 
> Obviously if you were coming and "on yrou way" so to speak and I coudl find her I would take her to be sure shes safe and sound… I will let you knwo tonight what i find when I go… wish me luck!
> 
> And why do all the spanish people I have spoken to think i am a moron to try and help -every one said things like "its only a dog - leave it be" - grrrr


What an adventure!
Hope you find her


----------



## xicoalc

Well guys, I went for 3 hours tonight and caught a glimpse of her but would you adam and eve it, the lane near the airport was heaving with HGV trucks with flashing lights (i think runway maintanence) so she was too scared to put in an appearance.

I left a bowl of food along with a handful of doggy biccys i had in my pocket so that they have my scent… hopefully i can get to her soon!


----------



## Solwriter

steve_in_spain said:


> Well guys, I went for 3 hours tonight and caught a glimpse of her but would you adam and eve it, the lane near the airport was heaving with HGV trucks with flashing lights (i think runway maintanence) so she was too scared to put in an appearance.
> 
> I left a bowl of food along with a handful of doggy biccys i had in my pocket so that they have my scent… hopefully i can get to her soon!


Glad you saw her and she is ok.


----------



## xicoalc

Thought I would update you guys. Had a lovely offer on here from Trubrit to take pooch features and also a local British run rehoming charity made arrangements for her to go there as an immediate stop gap if I managed to get her… but sadly I can't find her…

I went back on night 2, got a glimpse but only a tiny glimpse and she was gone. I left a load of food and biscuits and water so at least she got a meal. Went back last night and the food and water were untouched. I changed it for fresh food and water, and left some scattered around on the ground also so give a bit of a trail to the bowl. Went back this afternoon and again untouched.

So, maybe a happy ending and the owner has found their dog, or maybe a not so happy ending, i don't know. But, at least I tried!


----------



## boxergirl

steve_in_spain said:


> Thought I would update you guys. Had a lovely offer on here from Trubrit to take pooch features and also a local British run rehoming charity made arrangements for her to go there as an immediate stop gap if I managed to get her… but sadly I can't find her…
> 
> I went back on night 2, got a glimpse but only a tiny glimpse and she was gone. I left a load of food and biscuits and water so at least she got a meal. Went back last night and the food and water were untouched. I changed it for fresh food and water, ou!and left some scattered around on the ground also so give a bit of a trail to the bowl. Went back this afternoon and again untouched.
> 
> So, maybe a happy ending and the owner has found their dog, or maybe a not so happy ending, i don't know. But, at least I tried!


Well done you!


----------



## Solwriter

steve_in_spain said:


> So, maybe a happy ending and the owner has found their dog, or maybe a not so happy ending, i don't know. But, at least I tried!


Yes you did Steve.
You, Trubrit and the Dog rescue charity did all you could.


----------

